# Sickness in Donkeys



## crackerjackjack (Oct 13, 2007)

I am looking for a website that will explain the different illnesses that donkeys can get. Does anyone have a good site. I think that my little jack has ringworm. He has some scaley areas on his face and some of his hair is missing. He also had some watery eyes tonight. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 13, 2007)

There are a few sites that I think are helpful. www.lovelongears.com and then go to diseases, and the second one is www.wildex.com.au/pages/donkeycare.htm that site has alot of interesting info on, alot of stuff you wont find anywhere else. I think its a Austrailian site. RIngwrom is contagious,  and from what you describe it sounds like it to me, OR he could be rubbing his face.



: If it is ringworm ist is best to have a vet check it out, and he will usually give you a medicated wash , but in the meantime ~~ If it is ringworm you can use regular crest toothpaste on it :bgrin , just cover the whole area with the toothpaste, usually 2-3 applications of toothpaste and you will see the hair starting to grow back in.



:



: Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 15, 2007)

:no: I'm going through some really terrible family stuff right now.....but I'm so greatful if I have a donkey question I feel confident you all can and will help! Thanks!!

So to crackerjackjack...you've asked the correct people..

Hope the little one is feeling better



:


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 15, 2007)

I want to thank all you out there. I really appreciate any advice that you give me. I had the farrier out today and he told me that my little jack has sunburn. That is what is on his face. He explained the ringworm to me.

He thought that my little ones looked really good. They didn't like him too much, but their hooves look good.

Thanks again to all of you.


----------

